# Festoone : Adding Video to Google Talk



## gxsaurav (Nov 7, 2005)

All of us who have been using skype for a while know about the Festoone Skype plugin for Video chatting, with which not only we can talk but also watch each other, bringing the true meaning of Video confrence to us

Now since google talk is out, & although it's areally basic chat client, for those having a Gmail account, with hardly anything more then text & not even font changing support (officially). However where it excels is the voice chat department, which is much like VoIP, & is better in quality, a lot better then compiting chat clients( Yahoo messanger etc), we can add video to this great little application

Presenting Festoone plugin for google talk, by which U can add video capability to Google talk, it needs a 800 MHz CPU atleast to work, as it uses the CPU for all the processing, because of which the quality is enhanced at the client side & very low ammount of data is actully transfered (as said on the forums)

It's a 3.4 MB plugin for GTalk, quite more then GTalk itself, Download


----------



## Sreekanth V (Nov 10, 2005)

Will it work on Dial up (42kbps?) !!


----------



## mario_pant (Nov 10, 2005)

dude.... on that dialup speed it will frame a LOT!


----------



## Sreekanth V (Nov 18, 2005)

May be it is better to transmit still images in every 2 minutes!


----------

